# World City Rebus #8



## debodun (Jul 7, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested images.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2021)

Any guesses?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Helsinki*


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2021)

Right again, Pink Biz.


----------

